
First Republican lawmaker to publicly oppose the FCC’s net neutrality repeal - gridscomputing
https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2017-11-24-breaking-first-republican-lawmaker-to-publicly/
======
arbie
The actual quote is: "Internet providers must not manage their system in an
anti-competitive way that limits consumers’ choices"

Does not sound like opposition to the repeal.

Of course ISPs are going to claim this fosters choice and competition.

~~~
thomastjeffery
"must not": stance should be enforced, aka regulation.

"manage their system in an anti-competitive way...": do something against the
principles of net neutrality.

It certainly sounds like support for net neutrality regulation, which has not
been implemented outside of Title II rules.

If the argument is that net neutrality should be enforced in a different way,
there must be a different way. Currently there is not, so we _must_ be talking
about title II.

